# Taxi from Dubai to Liwa ?



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a way to get from Dubai Airport to an hotel in Liwa cheaper than the $200 each way quoted by an independent company?
It's for two people arriving from the UK ... I respect its a fair length of a journey but maybe someone has had a similar challenge and found a solution ?
Many Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you email the hotel directly?


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

I did Jynxgirl ~ awaiting a reply ... we'll see.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Because we are all mostly expats, we probly are not the best to ask. Check tripadvisor.com For someone going on a trip, that sight has a wealth of info for that purpose.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I had once arranged a similar trip for myself by a private car owner !


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

RTA has cool service on their website called wojhati on the below link. It may help...

http://wojhati.rta.ae/dub/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?language=en


----------

